# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  ~~ Sweetness Trip Report - Kingston Embassy Trip

## Sweetness

First I have to thank boardie ackee for her kindness and recommendations.   My trip was amazing.  

I took the Knutsford Express bus from Negril westbound to Mobay, Ocho Rios and down the center of the island thru the mountains to beautiful Kingston.  The bus was comfortable, AC, restroom, movie, cold bottle water and $27 US per person one way.  The Negril terminal is next to Bourbon Beach across from Time Square.   The switchboard numbers are Lime  971-1822 and Digicel  618-5688 no direct numbers to the pickup stations but they are very helpful and professional.   Stop in Ocho Jerk Centre for 10 minutes.  I sat next to the nicest young man Michael who often takes the bus between Mobay and Kingston.  We shared dreams and laughed.  I gave him one of my braclets and was sad when we parted.





Upon recommendation I arranged a local driver (Donovan Wiles) to pick us up and he turned out to be the most genuine loving man.  He and his wife prayed for our visa journey and were a delight to spend time with.  They also went crazy when I mentioned Akbar Rest because it was Donovans favorite.  He took us by to meet the manager that he has known for 16 yrs.  He also helped us with an errand at the passport agency.  He was absolutely and ANGEL.  Private message me if you would like his contact information.  He also has a lovely apt for rent on his property that is very reasonable.  I highly recommend him as a trusted driver and now consider him a friend.  

Also on recommendation we stayed at Liguanea Club near Emancipation Park $80 night incl. tax.  It was very convenient.  I did not like the room we got in the main bldg as the AC did not work so they moved us to a nice room with lg veranda by the tennis courts.  I would not recommend the restaurant but maybe it was just bad luck for us when we dined there.  The property is lovely and staff helpful.  Mosquitos were horrible and they did fog the area one night.
We were in town for business to go to our K1 Fiance visa interview at the embassy and all went well and we were approved.  You can read a review if interested at visajourney.com in the Jamaica Embassy reviews.  It was a joyous day Friday and we celebrated with dinner at the newly named Aarya, 11 Holborn Rd. Kingston, JA 876=754-8011.  Twinkly lights in the garden with waterfall under a mango tree with delicious top notch Indian and Tai food.  For real.  It was absolutely AMAZING.  We had rum/pineapple, Chicken Tikka Masala, Chicken Satay appetizer, Green Curry Chicken with Vegetables and Garlic Naan.  OY!  Out of this world.








Saturday walked down to Emancipation Park.  Paid respects at the moving sculpture at the corner of the park.  A local man at the Texaco gave us a recommendation for lunch behind the National Pastry factory.  OK I was a little leery as we walked the alley back and the sign said THE RESTAURANT (lol).  But it was incredible.  Cool, clean and real JA food mon.  Roast Chicken w/BBQ sauce for Mr. and fry chicken and pasta salad for me.  With two drinks and multiple sides the total was 850 JD ($9.77 US) including tax. We just smiled at our CONTINUING good fortune.  

Saturday night we were to treat Mr.s sister and brother in law to dinner and they were picking the place.  We didnt know until we were in the taxi where we were off to.  NOTE: I used On Time taxi service several times and they were always reasonable and dependable.  Sis picked a place called Dragon Court (Chinese).  It was very special.  Upstairs of a strip center and you could see the hills at night lit like a Christmas tree..awesomeness.  The interior was gorgeous.  Chandeliers, fish tanks, silk table cloths, etc. but a very comfortable vibe.  Excellent service.  I had curry shrimps and they were GREAT.  Others all enjoyed their meal and when we were picked up we all prayed with and for the taxi man (lol) but it was another moment I will always remember.  Dropped off the family and crashed ready to be up and out to catch the Knutsford back to Negril.  I look forward to coming back to Kingston and seeing more history and Hellshire Beach, Port Royal, Blue Mountains, etc.  I loved the trip though it was my first time past Runaway Bay on the north side of the island, first time thru the mountains and first time to Kingston. 

Again my sincere gratitude for this board and the helpful loving people who reach out and make things better for each of us.  Bless you Ackee always.      Might remember more but at least this is a startmore love every time~

----------


## HuskerJohn

Glad everyting went well!

----------


## CherryNorth49

Given the outcome, I know it would have been a great trip even if the transport, food and accommodations had all been a bust.  :Smile:   It is nice to hear it was a great trip all around.  Those pictures are making me hungry!

----------


## Ladynegril

Thanks Sweetness for the report.You never disappoint.Jah bless  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## Vince

Sounds like you are getting the right connectins to lead you and Mr. in the right direction

----------


## Summer

Sweetness the food is killing me, out of this world the pictures. I am so happy everthing went great for you. :Smile:

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Wow! Congratulations on your engagement and and awesome report! I've often wondered about traveling to Kingston... I have some questions and will reach out to you in a message... What a blue print!

----------


## garysteph1018

Excellent report Sweetness. Love hearing & learning ab other places on the island. That food looks fantastic! I sure hope you get to feeling better soon!

----------


## sbeth

What good times! Glad it was a successful and lovely trip.

----------

